
Transporting a portable operating system: UNIX to an IBM minicomputer (1983) [pdf] - fanf2
https://zero.sci-hub.se/3252/016657c71a46a2d7110d87b4f720847e/jalics1983.pdf
======
mmastrac
The term "transporting" was new to me. I hadn't realized that 'porting was
just a shortened version of that, which apparently took over and fully
replaced the long version.

------
tyingq
Apparently there was a Series/1 in 2016 still running to support US nuclear
weapons.

 _" According to this document, there is still a Series/1 that "Coordinates
the operational functions of the United States' nuclear forces, such as
intercontinental ballistic missiles, nuclear bombers, and tanker support
aircraft." This system still uses 8-inch floppy disks, however the agency
plans to update some of the technology by the end of the 2017 fiscal year."_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Series/1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Series/1)

------
ncmncm
Score another for Sci-hub.

This article is more interesting for the glimpse into the world of the nascent
personal computer movement (hijacked for three decades by MS) than for its
conclusions about Unix's "trans"-portability.

The deft accommodation of endianness mismatch was eye opening. The world has
settled firmly on little-endianess, but there are other similar
incompatibilities always lurking, and always needing similar pragmatism.

Perhaps most surprising to me was that they did not lease access to a PDP-11
for long enough to do the port, instead of buying one. I have to guess that
they actually really wanted one, anyway.

------
0xdeadb00f
Is zero.sci-hub.se not loading for anyone else? It's timed out twice for me.

edit: going through Tor I can access it fine. Weird.

